# using cd discs for diving lips



## Hammerhead54 (Jun 16, 2012)

I''m a relative newbie to making crankbaits and I wondered if anyone on this forum has tried using old cds for crankbait lips. I'm trying to come up with a small, lightweight crank for crappie and stream smallies and I thought a cd would be thin and lightweight enough to suit the purpose but I'm not sure how durable it would be. Anybody out there ever try this?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

CD's are much too brittle and will easily crack or chip. The same for plexiglass. Polycarbonate is what most use. Commonly called Lexan, but that's just a brand name of poly. Readily available in most large hardware stores sold in 12" square sheets. You would probably want 1/16" thickness. 
If you want to get thinner and lighter, look into circuit board material. Sold in pre cut lips from places such as Janns Netcraft.


----------



## Hammerhead54 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reply all eyes. Saves me from making a mistake.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Hammerhead54 said:


> Thanks for the reply all eyes. Saves me from making a mistake.


No problem. Had to laugh at your post because I used plastic from a CD jewel case for a lip on the very first crankbait I made. It cracked. LOL


----------



## jack2500 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey guys just a little tip I learned down near Rochester for salmon when I pulled into the marina there were a couple guys with a cooler full of kings it was a pretty slow morning for everyone I talked to on shore and the radio chatter so talking to these guys I asked if they didn't mind if I asked what they were useing and the guy said cd disks with a fly I thought the guy was just yanking my chain so he took me down to his boat and sure enough he had three cd disks on his lines with a Mylar atomic fly at the end what they did was they drilled a hole on each side of the disc offset about an inch from one side to the other and they threaded there lines through the holes and secured them about a foot apart with tooth picks I could not believe it he took one rod and threw it out about ten feet and the flashes of different colours was preset awesome and they gave the fly some good action just a tip if anyone wants to try it I have a bunch of discs I'm going to drill for my this comping season


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Fo you have a picture of the rig made from cd disk material. I would like to see if I can make one.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hi nuttycrappie i do not have any pics i kick myself in the butt for not takeing any i thought about it when i was driveing home i do remember exacly how they were made and how they looked but basicly a cd disk with a hole on each end and the holes were just big enough to thread your line thru the holes were drilled about an inch offset from each other and tooth picks wedged in to keep them from sliding down the line nutty the guy told me he got the idea on a swordfish charter down south apparently alot of the guys use them im going to do some research on saltwater sites to see if there is a pic and i will post it


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Polycarbonate can flex and bend without breaking. The stuff is almost indestructible. It scratches fairly easy, but takes a beating.


----------

